# Lemania 5100



## skuds (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi everybody new member so hope someone can give me some advice..

I am looking for a military style watch using a lemania 5100 movement with budget in mind...anyone got suggestions of what to look for and how to go about it? cheers


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

skuds said:


> Hi everybody new member so hope someone can give me some advice..
> 
> I am looking for a military style watch using a lemania 5100 movement with budget in mind...anyone got suggestions of what to look for and how to go about it? cheers


Hi there, welcome to







,

It really depends what you call military, but I think there are quite a few for you to choose from, Heuer (pre TAG), PD (Porsche Design), LeJour, which are black coated and have a very similar look, I think Fortis have used the 5100 movement at some time, none of those are what you'd call budget buys though?

I have a 5100 movement in an Omega Speedmaster, but that's hardly a military watch!

Somebody else may have some more affordable alternatives :thumbsup:.

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't think you can get a L5100 powered watch on a budget. Quite sought after since they stopped making the movement. Even non military style ones fetch fair money these days.

Here are a few of mine but sadly all over Â£500 now.




























Mike


----------



## skuds (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks very much for the feed back...

I have a budget of around Â£650 and I'd been interested to know what to look at . Doesn't have to be military per se just simple dial etc.. I have seen a Fortis cosmonaut with a Lemania 5100 movement but i think a reasonable one may be out of reach and difficult to find..


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry Kai but links to other watch sales forums aren't allowed here.

*General Forum Guidelines:*

Links to or URLs for sites where watches or related items are offered for sale, or to other watch forums will be deleted.

I suspect a moderator will delete your links pretty soon.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

MIKE said:


>


Those two are fantastic.


----------



## Kai (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry about the links.......... I was just trying to help...

Mods pls delete the links.....


----------

